# power source for 280w tyre inflator



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I was given on for xmas one of the following tyre inflators (below) and as it is 280w max motor with 12v power supply, now all my 12v sockets in the m/h are rated at 180w max which falls far short of the requirements, and I need to put a hard wired socket midway in the m/h so as to reach all 6 wheels (paired singles not tag axle but 8.7mt long), so what would the experts say is the best way to do this.

The unit is supposed to be connected via the battery with crocodile clips with a 35a inline fuse but the engine battery is impossible to use this method, the leisure batteries are more accessible but very inconvenient because removal of seating is required so any solution will be greatly appreciated

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...nflator.aspx?gclid=CMGpv8zXw60CFQUOfAodHyAl_w

Bob


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem with a compressor that I use to inflate my Van Vossen lifting motorcycle trailer.

In the end I extended the 12v leads from the compressor to the croc clips with some very heavy duty multi stranded (flexible) cable. It's a bit of a faff coiling it up again but, with the sort of current that it draws, seemed to me the best option.

Phil


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Sorry i can't actually answer your question, i always have a battery or two in the garage of the van and would use one of them.

Just wanted to say that i've had one of these compressors for a couple of years and it's fantastic, be careful if you use it on an airbed, i inflated a double mattress at xmas, at first i thought hardly anything was happening, then i saw it was going up but had a bit to go, then suddenly loads of the stitching burst apart :roll: 

strangely although it looks identical to the one in your link and same name/model, mine is rated to 150 psi and has the gauge built in as in the picture, maybe there have been failures at high pressures to warrant a mod in newer ones.

good luck


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> In the end I extended the 12v leads from the compressor to the croc clips with some very heavy duty multi stranded (flexible) cable.


I would rather hard wire a socket in the mid section on the m/h and then be able to reach all wheels easily than have a load of spare cable to roll up, but its one solution , Thanks



> Sorry i can't actually answer your question, i always have a battery or two in the garage of the van and would use one of them.


Don't really want to go down that route as I have plenty of weight as it is without adding to it but this is also one solution, hopefully someone will come on with the "perfic" solution Thanks.

Bob


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

The only thing that comes to mind is maybe to run fused leads from the leisure batteries to the inside of a locker or garage, then terminate the leads safely inside a standard backbox or something similar, which has a cover (possibly a switch), and two points inside to connect the croc clips.

You may even be able to use a standard backbox and uk plug socket front and remove the clips and replace with a standard plug, but i don't know if this would work or be safe, someone else would need to advise, just thinking out loud really.

HTH


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

lgbzone said:


> You may even be able to use a standard backbox and uk plug socket front and remove the clips and replace with a standard plug, but i don't know if this would work or be safe, someone else would need to advise, just thinking out loud really.


Actually that wouldn't be good at all, someone may pick it up and stick it into a 240 volt socket!!


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Having a quick look around the internet, there are plenty of 12v sockets about, but very few specify the max watts/amps they support. there is this marine socket which supports 6 to 50v DC and 16amps, but it doesn't say at what voltage 16amps is supported, it would only be suitable if 16amps is supported at the higher voltages.

< link >


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Not cheap, but why not wire inside the van from your engine battery to a locker containing one of these. I use one on the boat for a shore supply connection to 12volt batteries.

Colin


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

That inflator will want a good size mother in law sat on it when you start messing/putting tension on that yellow flexible plastic air hose and trying to get around the van with that and certainly wont stand on its feet alone as you do :lol: :lol: 

I have a smaller one of the same type ( use it to 100psi to get the camper level on air on one corner) and although fantastic , it did manage to burn out the 12v cig plug on the cable and i had to replace it... long lead and its simple to use alone.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Having a quick look around the internet, there are plenty of 12v sockets about, but very few specify the max watts/amps they support. there is this marine socket which supports 6 to 50v DC and 16amps, but it doesn't say at what voltage 16amps is supported, it would only be suitable if 16amps is supported at the higher voltages.
> 
> < link >


Good solution, but not enough info regarding higher voltages.



> Not cheap, but why not wire inside the van from your engine battery to a locker containing one of these. I use one on the boat for a shore supply connection to 12volt batteries


.

Better solution even though quite expensive for the use of just a tyre inflator :roll:


----------

